# mit Büroklammer festgeklamemrter Zettel



## knulp (30. März 2004)

Hallo,


wie mache ich sowas? Wie schaffe ich es, dass der Zettel unten so aussieht als würde er sich krümmen? Und wie zeichne ich eine Büroklammer?



knulp


----------



## Leugim (30. März 2004)

Das mit der Büroklammer würde ich mit Pfaden selber zeichnen, oder eine Einscannen, oder selber malen, dann einscannen... etc.
Den Effekt, dass das Papier von der Klammer runtergedrückt wird kriegst du mit "versetzen" hin...
http://www.wargalla.de/97-12.pdf


----------



## Consti (30. März 2004)

Ähm was sind Pfade?

Ich hab hier ne Beschreibung gefunden, welche Werkzeuge man damit benutzt und so weiter
http://www.pixelprisma.de/photozauber/praxis/grundlagen/3_5-pfade.pdf

Aber wofür sind sie gedacht? Was kann man so grob mit ihnen machen?


----------



## Pardon_Me (31. März 2004)

Bzgl. Zettel krümmen: meinst du vielleicht sowas?
http://www.pixelfactory.at/photo_tut/tut_01/tut_01.htm


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2004)

... und die passende Büroklammer gibts hier


----------



## knulp (31. März 2004)

So, die Büroklammer hab ich jetzt, nur das Tutorial für den Zettel find ich nicht ausführlich genug! Das kapier ich nciht ganz.


Danke


knulp


edit/ noch eine Frage. Wie schaffe ich es, dass die Büroklammer etwas reliastischer an dem grauen Klotz hängt? Wenn ich die beiden Dinger, die eigentlich vom Zettel verdeckt sind, wegradiere, siehts mistig aus!

Kann man hier nix mehr anhängen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. März 2004)

Nach dem editieren kannst du nichts mehr anhängen  

Hier noch ein Tutorial zu den berühmten Post-It's:

http://photoshopgurus.info/intermediate/post-it_stickups.shtml

Und welchen grauen Klotz meinst du ? Als Vermutung kann ich dir jetzt nur Schatten empfehlen, um das Alles realistischer wirken zu lassen.


----------



## knulp (31. März 2004)

ich meinte den grauen klotz, der in dem angehängten Bild sein sollte


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2004)

Hast Du schon mal ne Büroklammer in der Luft schweben sehen? EInfach den angehefteten Teil wegradieren...


----------



## knulp (31. März 2004)

Ja, hm, auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen...aber irgendwie find ich dass das so n bisschen schlecht aussieht...so komisch halt.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2004)

Dann mach das ganze doch ein wenig transparenter, so dass es den Anschein hat, das die Klammer durch das Bild leicht durchscheint.


----------



## Consti (31. März 2004)

und dann würde ich dir noch einen kleinen Schlagschatten empfehlen - aber nur ganz klein, denn die KLammer steht ja nur ein ganz bisschen vom Papier ab - ein grosser, weiter SChatten sähe nicht mehr gut aus! Musste mal ein wenig mit rumspielen!


----------



## Elena (2. April 2004)

@knulp

Tutorila Heftklammer

http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/heftklammer.htm

-Elena


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. April 2004)

Elena, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 

Schau mal die Threads durch, speziell den vom 31.03.2004 um 16:17  
Nichts für Ungut.


----------



## Elena (2. April 2004)

@TerrorALF

Also das war aber wirklich versteckt...


----------

